# Installing openssh in a jail



## sand_man (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone.

When I created a couple of jails I edited my /etc/make.conf like so:

```
NO_ACPI=       true    # do not build acpiconf(8) and related programs
NO_BOOT=       true    # do not build boot blocks and loader
NO_BLUETOOTH=  true    # do not build Bluetooth related stuff
NO_FORTRAN=    true    # do not build g77 and related libraries
NO_GDB=        true    # do not build GDB
NO_GPIB=       true    # do not build GPIB support
NO_I4B=        true    # do not build isdn4bsd package
NO_IPFILTER=   true    # do not build IP Filter package
NO_PF=         true    # do not build PF firewall package
NO_AUTHPF=     true    # do not build and install authpf (setuid/gid)
NO_KERBEROS=   true    # do not build and install Kerberos 5 (KTH Heimdal)
NO_LPR=        true    # do not build lpr and related programs
NO_MAILWRAPPER=true    # do not build the mailwrapper(8) MTA selector
NO_MODULES=    true    # do not build modules with the kernel
NO_NETCAT=     true    # do not build netcat
NO_NIS=        true    # do not build NIS support and related programs
NO_SENDMAIL=   true    # do not build sendmail and related programs
NO_SHAREDOCS=  true    # do not build the 4.4BSD legacy docs
NO_USB=        true    # do not build usbd(8) and related programs
NO_VINUM=      true    # do not build Vinum utilities
NO_ATM=        true    # do not build ATM related programs and libraries
NO_CRYPT=      true    # do not build any crypto code
NO_GAMES=      true    # do not build games (games/ subdir)
#NO_INFO=       true    # do not make or install info files
NO_MAN=        true    # do not build manual pages
NO_PROFILE=    true    # Avoid compiling profiled libraries

# BIND OPTIONS
NO_BIND=               true    # Do not build any part of BIND
NO_BIND_DNSSEC=        true    # Do not build dnssec-keygen, dnssec-signzone
NO_BIND_ETC=           true    # Do not install files to /etc/namedb
NO_BIND_LIBS_LWRES=    true    # Do not install the lwres library
NO_BIND_MTREE=         true    # Do not run mtree to create chroot directories
NO_BIND_NAMED=         true    # Do not build named, rndc, lwresd, etc.
```

As a result, openssh was not installed. I'm not even sure which of those options stopped openssh from being built but anyway, I don't want to rebuild the jails again just for openssh so how can I install it manually? I can't seem to find the source anywhere.

Thanks

edit:
now that I look at it, it was probably NO_CRYPT...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2010)

The sources are in /usr/src/secure/usr.bin/, you can do a *make install* from there. But you may need to remove that *NO_CRYPTO*.

You should probably also move these variables over to /etc/src.conf. See src.conf(5).


----------



## sand_man (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you kindly


----------

